# Face Mill or Fly Cutter for Smaller Mills



## Splat (Mar 13, 2019)

I have a Johannson B12 mill, precursor to Clausing's 8520, with an MT2 spindle. I've been using 3/8" end mills to square up stock. I don't do much aluminum, mostly steel. I'm looking into either an insertable fly cutter or face mill. I have one of those Asian fly cutter sets that holds a lathe tool bit. I ground my own bits to use but would really like to go insert for this. Should I use an insert lathe tool in that type of holder or is that expecting too much? I've been looling at other options like Sherline's 7620 insert fly cutter. I think it's an MT1 arbor so no dice. I was looking at *this* multi-flute face mill that uses SEAN 42-AFTN inserts. Any opinions on it? Would it be ok to use only one bit in it or would it be unbalanced?  Should I look at other insert types to use on a smaller mill like mine? Thanks.


----------



## pstemari (Mar 13, 2019)

Look at Tormach's Super-Fly cutter. You'd want one with a regular, not the tts mount.

The square ground inserts it uses for aluminum are razor sharp.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Splat (Mar 13, 2019)

Only other Superfly I see has a 3/4" shank which is too big for my spindle. Biggest shank it can take is 5/8". I assume the shank is hardened so it'd be a PITA to turn it down in the lathe. Thanks.


----------



## pstemari (Mar 13, 2019)

I doubt that it's hardened, but the useful bit is the tool bar and insert. That's just a plain old square bit that you can chuck up in any fly cutter.

Looking at Tormach's website, you can buy the tool bar separately from the fly cutter.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 13, 2019)

My largest FM is a Glacern 2.5" FM45 with R8 integral shank. The 45° inserts are great for low power machines, they can't mill up to a 90° shoulder though which doesn't matter to me. The Tormach Super Fly uses the same style insert as the FM45.

My favorite FM that I use is a 2" Dorian Recycle Cutter. It's called that cause it uses the unused 100° edges of CCMT/CCGT inserts. I use CCMT/CCGT quite often on the lathe & I kept all the old dull inserts so inserts are basically free for the FM.

I also use fly cutters with indexable lathe tools.









						Dorian Recycle Cutter - Face Mill
					

Back when I was in the market for a face mill I came across an article about Dorian's recycle cutters. Been meaning to get one & when I finally remembered to order one yrs later, Dorian was out of stock which lead to the few vendors that carried them to be out of stock also, well at least for...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						My New (Big) Fly Cutter
					

I do have a 2.5" facemill which I use a lot but I also like fly cutters as they give a better surface finish (IMO). The FM can hog out more material than a fly cutter though.  On my project list was to make a fly cutter that will cover up to 6". I didn't want to make a big conventional styl fly...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## mikey (Mar 14, 2019)

Splat said:


> I've been looling at other options like Sherline's 7620 insert fly cutter. I think it's an MT1 arbor so no dice.



I have the Tormach Superfly and it works pretty well on my RF-31. It cuts about as well as most inserted carbide tools do and it doesn't take a lot of horsepower to use it. However, it will not cut to a shoulder, which I do not like. The Sherline 7620 does cut to a shoulder and is essentially a single flute face mill that leaves a near mirror finish; best fly cutter I've used. I use it on the Sherline mill but also on the larger RF-31. I mounted one in a MT1 adapter with a straight shank and it cuts as well as it does on my Sherline mill. It only cuts a 1-1/8" swath but I find myself reaching for it whenever I need to square up stock unless the work piece is large. I would consider it, Splat.


----------



## hman (Mar 14, 2019)

I looked at the Sherline 7620.  Nice looking, but it appears that the shank is slightly tapered.  Is this the MT1 you were talking about?  If so, do you use the supplied draw bolt with the adapter, or did you have to make a custom length one?


----------



## mikey (Mar 14, 2019)

The drawbolt holds it solidly in the Sherline spindle. When used on my other mill, it is pinned into the end of a MT1 adapter. Works well.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 14, 2019)

darkzero said:


> My largest FM is a Glacern 2.5" FM45 with R8 integral shank. The 45° inserts are great for low power machines, they can't mill up to a 90° shoulder though which doesn't matter to me. The Tormach Super Fly uses the same style insert as the FM45.
> 
> My favorite FM that I use is a 2" Dorian Recycle Cutter. It's called that cause it uses the unused 100° edges of CCMT/CCGT inserts. I use CCMT/CCGT quite often on the lathe & I kept all the old dull inserts so inserts are basically free for the FM.
> 
> ...



Man every time DarkZero helps some with tooling it cost me money.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## machPete99 (Mar 14, 2019)

I have the 2" Glacern FM45 on my Rockwell mill,  it works really nice. I don't think that I would want anything bigger though.


----------



## Splat (Mar 18, 2019)

I just bought a Micro 100  indexable 0.50" 2-flute end mill. It takes APKT 1003 inserts. Should be here later this week. Hope I didn't buy a useless tool. I'm hoping to use it for general milling and I'll try facing with it. I was going to go 45º since it's supposedly easier on the mill but I wanted to go to shoulders so 90º it is. I've been wanting to try an insertable end mill for some time so here we go.  I found some Iscar APKT inserts for steel and iron. Can't find aluminum inserts for it. I have to figure what the nomenclature is for it. Anyone know?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 19, 2019)

Splat said:


> Can't find aluminum inserts for it. I have to figure what the nomenclature is for it. Anyone know?



The APKT inserts I have that are for aluminum are labeled AK H01. Search APKT H01 in the size you need & you should be able to find them.


----------



## Splat (Mar 19, 2019)

darkzero said:


> The APKT inserts I have that are for aluminum are labeled AK H01. Search APKT H01 in the size you need & you should be able to find them.




Thank you Will.


----------



## Splat (Jul 21, 2020)

I picked up the little fly cutter for my Johannson mill from Sherline that Mikey has been telling us about for a while now. Model 7620s, one insert, 1.125" wide cut, with straight 0.5" shank. Love it. Got the best finish out of all my fly cutters and endmills. Beautiful, flat finishes. Sweet! Thanks Mikey.


----------



## mikey (Jul 21, 2020)

Splat said:


> I picked up the little fly cutter for my Johannson mill from Sherline that Mikey has been telling us about for a while now. Model 7620s, one insert, 1.125" wide cut, with straight 0.5" shank. Love it. Got the best finish out of all my fly cutters and endmills. Beautiful, flat finishes. Sweet! Thanks Mikey.



Yup, you're welcome. Not many of Sherline's tools will transfer to larger machines but this fly cutter is one that folks should know about because it works.


----------

